# LED tail light for FREEEEEEEEEE!



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

So my buddy Yubin in Taiwan is also a TT owner. Well, he has a friend who is a manufacturer of some aftermarket stuff. We've been talking for the past few months about a set of LED tails that he was working on. I finally got a few pics. The pic quality isn't that good, but you can see the design. He sending me a pair, and I'm gonna run them once they get here. If I can open them up, I'll do a few black additions. I might even tint them like my stock tails. Here's the pics, I'll get some higher res once they arrive..


















If I can get them open I'll do some magic.

*Thanks Yubin, your the muthafuchin man*:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Im in for some free taillights! Lol
My oem look like shiet right now ;(


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are the best aftermarket ones I've ever seen, though the huge clear lower section hurts them. Give me an all-red one and I'm sold :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

They'd be much more desireable if they maintained the "quattro circles" theme (head lights, tail lights, vents, gauges...) of the MK1. I'm not a fan of the square/rectangular look but understand it is consistant with post-MK1 audis. Plus, as mentioned above, the back up light (white) is waaaaaaay too big. Just my 2c.










cheers


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbup:i believe those taillights have orange turn signals (euro spec) thats why they are clear


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Those are the best aftermarket ones I've ever seen, though the huge clear lower section hurts them. Give me an all-red one and I'm sold :thumbup:


 My thoughts exactly. If I can pop them open I'll get rid of that (probably paint the chrome black). There's also a reflective surface under the 2 main lights (the squares) that I'd like to black out as well. If I can't get them open without breaking them, I'll tint them wit PPG black and drown them in clear coat.


TTC2k5 said:


> They'd be much more desireable if they maintained the "quattro circles" theme (head lights, tail lights, vents, gauges...) of the MK1. I'm not a fan of the square/rectangular look but understand it is consistant with post-MK1 audis. Plus, as mentioned above, the back up light (white) is waaaaaaay too big. Just my 2c.
> cheers


I've never been a fan of the "Quattro circles" and "dimpled" themes. I think it borders on tacky and can feel a little redundant. For the same reason I retro fitted A3 vent gauges in my car. I think Audi could have done it a little better/classier. 
All my opinion obviously. But as always, our styles are pretty different



Mantvis said:


> :thumbup:i believe those taillights have orange turn signals (euro spec) thats why they are clear


Aren't our turn signals orange?


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

tell me where i can buy them right now please


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

aTTenzione said:


> tell me where i can buy them right now please


This is just a prototype. I was initially told that these weren't going to see the US market. I'm hoping we can persuade them to sell some to us Yankeeseace: 

It would be REALLY cool if they would do a *BLACK* version and replace all chrome with black.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I've never been a fan of the "Quattro circles" and "dimpled" themes. I think it borders on tacky and can feel a little redundant. For the same reason I retro fitted A3 vent gauges in my car. I think Audi could have done it a little better/classier.
> All my opinion obviously. But as always, our styles are pretty different


It's ok to have differing styles, but I disagree with "tacky." Our mk1 is known as a benchmark for classy, I think it would be hard for them to do better. There's a reason why many manufacturers for ford, to mitsu, to one-off supercar builders have either copied or stolen some of the mk1 design cues. IMO, even today, there is nothing in the Audi lineup that has the cutting edge styling cues of the original 1998 mk1...but that's just one mans opinion.

Re, your buddies rear lights, they do look better than the other aftermarket rears...certainly would fit "style-wise" any MK1 that had other current audi styling updates (like the MK2 grill) or for an owner that wanted to bring their TT up to the latest audi styling trends.

cheers


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

These tail lights have been all over ebay for the past year or so people 

I posted a thread on them a while back thinking they look neat and everyone hated on me.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> These tail lights have been all over ebay for the past year or so people
> 
> I posted a thread on them a while back thinking they look neat and everyone hated on me.


No, the ones you posted are different. When he told me about these I sent him a link from the ones on eBay. They are different. But similar design.

If I remember correctly the ones in your thread looked like this..










If that's the case, the only similarity is the style. 
Execution is everything.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> These tail lights have been all over ebay for the past year or so people
> 
> I posted a thread on them a while back thinking they look neat and everyone hated on me.


Hate? Here? Can't be. ;-)


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-TT-RED...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ebcc02efc&vxp=mtr

I cant see the differences?


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

I posted those ^


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-2-x-Ruck...818347372?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item416213ed6c

They actually sell them with the bottom part smoked too on the ebay.de site like warranty mentioned he wanted to make them before, except it looks like they're a little more expensive from Europe.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> It's ok to have differing styles, but I disagree with "tacky." Our mk1 is known as a benchmark for classy, I think it would be hard for them to do better. There's a reason why many manufacturers for ford, to mitsu, to one-off supercar builders have either copied or stolen some of the mk1 design cues. IMO, even today, there is nothing in the Audi lineup that has the cutting edge styling cues of the original 1998 mk1...but that's just one mans opinion.
> 
> cheers


I could not agree more! You are definitely also not alone with your stylistic views because "we" (maybe just you and me on this board) have an entire forum populated with purists like us 

I could not find one thing that needed to be changed from the OEM styling ( I admit I hacked some styling stuff but only in the name of functionality and performance ).


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-2-x-Ruck...818347372?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item416213ed6c
> 
> They actually sell them with the bottom part smoked too on the ebay.de site like warranty mentioned he wanted to make them before, except it looks like they're a little more expensive from Europe.


Yup, your right. At least they "look" the same. I like the look of them when lit. I think they would look best tinted like my OE tails. That way you see nothing unless theyre on.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I could not agree more! You are definitely also not alone with your stylistic views because "we" (maybe just you and me on this board) have an entire forum populated with purists like us
> 
> I could not find one thing that needed to be changed from the OEM styling ( I admit I hacked some styling stuff but only in the name of functionality and performance ).


Im kind of on board with these guys. The TT screams with detail and time well spent on design compared to any Audi of its time...or any car of its time period. IMO, the car is very well refined!

Im also not a _HUGE_ fan of our tail lights, but at the same time, theres nothing else that looks better. My big thing with those aftermarket ones, is that it doesn't really follow the style of the mk1. Just about every little detail you see on the car is round in some way, shape, or form, so going with square tail light fittings seems a little abrupt and out of place. 

Of course, this is all in my personal opinion and in no way hating on what youre about to do! Everyones entitled to there style, whatever that may be! Its what makes a community, a community, difference. :thumbup:

Im actually excited to see what you do with them! Maybe youll be the guy that makes them look good!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The design, shape, and overall sexiness is why I fell in love with it as a concept. The first time I saw one I was a year away from leaving the Air Force. I had promised myself that I would one day own a black/black one. I then proceeded to have atleast 20 cars before I ever got to own a TT. If done right, adding a little contrasting shape can draw in eyes rather than stick out like a sore thumb (similar to crating 2 tone color combos). The more I see them, the more I like the idea of tinting them. LEDs look great behind a tinted lens.:thumbup:

I think the ultimate TT tail lights would be an LED tail with the pattern the shape of the newer lights. That triangle or < pattern


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I like the idea of these tails. However I have yet to see it pulled off well. Something about the light just looks... tacky, out of place. I love the concept and how they try to mimic the mk2 tail but again never seen a set that looks good on the MK1. 

My favorit LED tail for the MKI is this

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-Ruckleuc...513254370?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item2eaf8573e2

Beyond over priced but they look very stunning IMO.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

G'D60 said:


> I like the idea of these tails. However I have yet to see it pulled off well. Something about the light just looks... tacky, out of place. I love the concept and how they try to mimic the mk2 tail but again never seen a set that looks good on the MK1.
> 
> My favorit LED tail for the MKI is this
> 
> ...


very nice but yea id rather get a 42dd turbo back for that dough


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Hate? Here? Can't be. ;-)


I like to hate too!! Theyre all fugly:laugh: The only other tail lights I would get are the OEM European Amber's. Thats just my $.02 tho


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like they might be available in the US after all.. I'm trying to see if they will be willing to sell them to you guys. Maybe I can get them to do a GB. And it looks like I'll have a choice of two different models. I think/hope one option is *black*


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

I also think that it's really, really tough to improve upon the appearance of the MKI. Just wanted to add that I think the interior, especially, is my favorite of any Audi. Has anyone else compared it with the MKII? The interior of our MKIs is _special_. The interior of the MKII is nice like most other Audis, but it doesn't have that extra something. Trim rings around vents seem much cheaper, you have to reach awkwardly around the shift knob to get at the HVAC controls, etc.

All that said, anything can be improved upon! Nothing is perfect. It's just really, really difficult to improve our cars! And lighting has advanced over the years, and is a lot easier to change lighting than sheet metal...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I have 1 of 3 LED OEM Tail lights ever made:




























Brake, Parkers, and Indicators are LED.

I will sell for $600 for the set + shipping


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do those have amber turns?


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

XXX 1.8T said:


> I have 1 of 3 LED OEM Tail lights ever made:
> Brake, Parkers, and Indicators are LED.
> 
> I will sell for $600 for the set + shipping


Fancy :beer:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Do those have amber turns?


US Spec Red LED Turns


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks like they might be available in the US after all.. I'm trying to see if they will be willing to sell them to you guys. Maybe I can get them to do a GB. And it looks like I'll have a choice of two different models. I think/hope one option is *black*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-2006-A...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43a9c11f57&vxp=mtr


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-2006-A...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43a9c11f57&vxp=mtr


 i cant decide on those. they look good but i wish it was a red turn signal not yellow


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks like they might be available in the US after all.. I'm trying to see if they will be willing to sell them to you guys. Maybe I can get them to do a GB. And it looks like I'll have a choice of two different models. I think/hope one option is *black*


 They'd probably love to do a group buy, but i'm thinking you might have difficulty find a "group" to buy them. 

Probably just me, but thinking they look good enough to put on the TT and thinking they look ok so as not to call them $hit, are two completely different things. For me, they're ok but not TT worthy. 

But good luck just the same. It's always good with TT group buys work out. Win-Win for the seller and TT owner. 

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> They'd probably love to do a group buy, but i'm thinking you might have difficulty find a "group" to buy them.
> 
> Probably just me, but thinking they look good enough to put on the TT and thinking they look ok so as not to call them $hit, are two completely different things. For me, they're ok but not TT worthy.
> 
> ...


 Yeah dude, we get it. Your a super Audi purest:facepalm:. Judging by the pms I've been getting, there's enough interest to do a group buy.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah dude, we get it. Your a super Audi purest:facepalm:. Judging by the pms I've been getting, there's enough interest to do a group buy.


 Sorry man, didn't mean to bruise your man-gina.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> man-gina.


 Haha  sorry carry on


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Sorry man, didn't mean to bruise your man-gina.


 Any time I see one of your posts in my threads, I just know its some negative remark. Often highlighting how cool your car is and how good your taste is. Get over yourself already. Nobody cares that were old guys. This is about cars. :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got this pic sent to me by way of my facepage. Looks like I'll have to wait till they get here before I can see what they really look like..opcorn:










Lol, and I'm sure it's going to take FOREVER to get here from Taiwan...:facepalm:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Soo how do i get a set? :laugh:
cant wait to see them :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Soo how do i get a set? :laugh:
> cant wait to see them :thumbup:


There's a chance I might be able to get a GB going. Stay tuned:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got confirmation that they have been sent and will be arriving before the end of the month. He didn't send any pics, but told me they were "very unique". It sounds kinda like he's sending me a 1 off pair in black. I guess we'll all know in the next week or so:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got a FB mssg with PICS!! 




























I have to say, there not bad. I think if there's a way to tint the chrome part on the bottom, they're damn near perfect. I'll have to take a closer look once I get them in my hands, but so far I like what I see. If I can't crack them open, I can always spray/clear the bottom of the lens. Can't wait to see these thinks in person..


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

im ready to buy these gimme a link!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

aTTenzione said:


> im ready to buy these gimme a link!


I'll keep that in mind. Once I get them, I'll talk to the manufacturer about a group buy. From what they are saying, we might be able to get these to come to the states..opcorn:


Edit:
From the pics it looks like they come with new rubber trim:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, got my new tails today. The box was hammered, but the lights are intact. They share some similarities with others that I've seen, but are not overly cheesy. The only thing I want to change is the reflective lower portion. Not sure if I'll use paint or film. I could probably take them apart completely and pain the inside, but id rather not. They are pretty cool. One thing that I've noticed so far, is that you can't see the individual red LEDs (which I think makes them look cleaner). They have an orange reverse/fog. I'm interested to see how that works out:laugh:

Now for PICS!!





































The weather strip on these is pretty nice. I'll get some pics of the back, and some night shots.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> They'd probably love to do a group buy, but i'm thinking you might have difficulty find a "group" to buy them.
> 
> Probably just me, but thinking they look good enough to put on the TT and thinking they look ok so as not to call them $hit, are two completely different things. For me, they're ok but not TT worthy.
> 
> ...


I think this is the first time I've ever agreed with you on something haha.

Not a fan of them personally. OEM or bust in this case.

Or OEM All-reds.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

your dog looks thrilled in the second pic.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

After seeing Warranty's pic above, I have to agree with him that they are not as cheesy nor cheap looking as others. 

With his black TT, they may work especially given the tweaks he intends and they will be consistent with some of his other mods to lessen the original "4-rings/dimpled" style that many of us prefer. Also, they will enhance the more modern look that he's been moving towards over the years.

For me, they are still not TT worthy and they are not $hit either. Mostly though, I'm not the one spending the money so my opinion is just that, my opinion. But then again, IMO the entire MK2 line is not TT worthy (with the exception of the RS's engine). 

cheers.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

These do not suck. I really thought it was gonna be a cheap ebay looking lamp. Really surprised at the quality from the pix. That said the final test is the lighting pattern. Can't wait for you to get these in. I trust we'll have an update tonight?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> After seeing Warranty's pic above, I have to agree with him that they are not as cheesy nor cheap looking as others.
> With his black TT, they may work especially given the tweaks he intends and they will be consistent with some of his other mods to lessen the original "4-rings/dimpled" style that many of us prefer. Also, they will enhance the more modern look that he's been moving towards over the years.
> For me, they are still not TT worthy and they are not $hit either. Mostly though, I'm not the one spending the money so my opinion is just that, my opinion. But then again, IMO the entire MK2 line is not TT worthy (with the exception of the RS's engine).
> cheers.


"Did we just become best friends..? Yeah, I think so. Wana go do karate in the basement?"



G'D60 said:


> These do not suck. I really thought it was gonna be a cheap ebay looking lamp. Really surprised at the quality from the pix. That said the final test is the lighting pattern. Can't wait for you to get these in. I trust we'll have an update tonight?


Maybe. I've got dinner plans with the lady.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

That looks pretty good, not bad!! Good luck with them..


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

thats a interesting light pattern.. got any more pics?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> thats a interesting light pattern.. got any more pics?



I'll get some. I've decided to take the plunge and crack them open. Stay tuned..:screwy:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> "Did we just become best friends..? Yeah, I think so....


.....aaaaaa, no. 

cheers.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Those looks surprisingly good, only aftermarket set I've liked...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Those looks surprisingly good, only aftermarket set I've liked...


Yeah, I'm pleasantly surprised. Turns out the right one took a beating during shipment (the box looks like it was kicked all the way from Taiwan). Once I get the replacement I'll tint the chrome section. I have to say, I REALLY like the amount of light that you get from the LEDs at night.


----------

